# Gas attacks



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well we were at Knaresborough CC last weekend, the snow was falling and we decided to go into the Bistro on site for a Sunday evening roast.

Well guess what a couple on the next table were talking about that shhhhh gassing subject and although they were in a caravan, they were saying that they wouldn't want to ever now own or travel abroad in a MH because.........guess what you get gassed.

Now my ears pricked up, had they been gassed was this someone that could give us inside info, I haven't met anyone it has happened to.........so I joined in the conversation with bated breath hoping to come on here and inform you all :lol: 

But no they had met a couple who were staying on site in Knaresborough last christmas who had in fact been gassed and knocked clean out for 11 hours whilst abroad.

My input ref the statement that this isn't possible that we always talk about on here did not convince them, and the caravanner informed me that 'they did it through the fridge vents you know'.

Oh well it made conversation on a snowy night :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> 'they did it through the fridge vents you know'.


Another shoddily built motorhome then Nette, with a poorly sealed fridge housing.

Wasn't a Burstner was it? :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Another shoddily built motorhome then Nette, with a poorly sealed fridge housing.
> 
> Wasn't a Burstner was it? :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Oooooooohhhh Come on Nette get gloves on. :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > 'they did it through the fridge vents you know'.
> ...


Probably LOL :lol: I have to be fair and say the Burstner didn't even have a smoke alarm, let alone a gas :lol: now that reminds me I need to sort that out :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> ....who had in fact been gassed and knocked clean out for 11 hours whilst abroad.


If I had a broad in my motorhome for 11 hours, I'd be knocked clean out too.  (If not by the exertion, certainly by Mrs Asprn..  )



Briarose said:


> caravanner informed me that 'they did it through the fridge vents you know'


Geez. That was some broad....

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A carbon monoxide alarm would be good as well as a smoke alarm Nette.

Carbon monoxide is called the "silent killer".

Such accidents are rare, but you only need it to happen once.  

Dave  


P.S. Forget the gas alarm. How can they detect an unknown substance? :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > ....who had in fact been gassed and knocked clean out for 11 hours whilst abroad.
> ...


Ohh what are you on tonight Dougie :wink: :lol: is it home alone mixture :wink: or OAPS ale :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Ohh what are you on tonight Dougie :wink: :lol: is it home alone mixture :wink: or OAPS ale :lol:


I may be a pensioner, m'dear - but I am NOT an O.A. one. :roll: 

It's Laughing Gas, and you started it. :lol: :lol: I can't stop... :lol: :lol: :lol:

8O

:roll:

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh what are you on tonight Dougie :wink: :lol: is it home alone mixture :wink: or OAPS ale :lol:
> ...


ROFL must be the baked beans then :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > ....who had in fact been gassed and knocked clean out for 11 hours whilst abroad.
> ...


I sit on washing machines :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> I sit on washing machines :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dear God!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I sit on washing machines :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thats what I say when I get a electric shock -


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Thats what I say when I get a electric shock -


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I say when I get a electric shock -


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Beanz means Gas attack

dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I take it Dougie that you managed to deliver Mrs ASPRN to the station and that you are enjoying a boys night in?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> I take it Dougie that you managed to deliver Mrs ASPRN to the station and that you are enjoying a boys night in?


Indeed. I shovelled 3ft drifts for an hour this morning on our ½-mile single-track lane so I could drive her to the station, which I did (in fact, took her to Newark which was 20 miles further on, as the connecting train was cancelled).

I only did it for her so she can enjoy quality time with some of our girls, you understand.

Honestly.

No, really.

Dougie.

PS: My lover-boy is currently chewing my nose, which is his way of enticing me to the boudoir.....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't worry Dougie - consenting adults and all that, you can be quite open about coming out.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> PS: My lover-boy is currently chewing my nose, which is his way of enticing me to the boudoir.....


Yeeeeeuuuuuukkkk!! 8O

Just think what he might have just been licking! 

Dave 

P.S. Hope he has recovered from the recent explosive event!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> Don't worry Dougie - consenting adults and all that, you can be quite open about coming out.


It wasn't meant to sound like an apology. 



Zebedee said:


> Just think what he might have just been licking!


As Pippin says Dave - we're all adults. 



Zebedee said:


> P.S. Hope he has recovered from the recent explosive event!


It wasn't him who had any difficulties with it.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Was on a site near Dover last year fitting headlight deflectors prior to our first France trip when a chap who was passing stopped to give me some advice.
Anyhoo whist chatting he told me he and his wife were on their way back to france for the first time since they were gassed there in their motorhome. 
Story was they woke up in a daze to find stuff had been stolen door lock broken etc.
He was quite adamant it was gas, said he and his wife were still shook up but were not going to let it stop them going to France again, and he now had an insurance policy in the form of a sawn off 12 bore , the anger was obviously coming back as he retold this so I had no reason to disbelieve him. although I took the 12 sawn off bit with a pinch of salt as he said they were gassed as they slept. 
Ray


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want information about gas attacks while asleep, speak to my wife.

That is why I sleep in the spare room. 8O


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

My Frau been stuck up north all week at daughters house cos of snow so bin livin on beans.
Say no more.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't understand this gassing, have these people not got alarms in their vans. I have found that my alarms will even pick up spray deodorant and unless I had had a skinfull that night there's no way I could sleep through the noise.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

trekki - THERE IS NO GAS FOR THE ALARMS TO PICK UP.
The alarm that will pick up a yet to be invented safe knockout gas has yet to be invented.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

aultymer said:


> trekki - THERE IS NO GAS FOR THE ALARMS TO PICK UP.
> The alarm that will pick up a yet to be invented safe knockout gas has yet to be invented.


Oh I wish you had been with me in Knaresborough last week.......I could have done with back up lol in the end I withdrew quietly.......the caravanner was bigger than me lol.

Oh Mavis all I can picture now is you sat on top of a top loader :lol: sounds like fun. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not as boring as a gas Attack :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I sleep every night and I dont hear anything so any one could come in and rob me --I then would say I had been gassed??????.
Come on until they have a medical and that is proved I will take the mickey on this subject.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> Its not as boring as a gas Attack :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I sleep every night and I dont hear anything so any one could come in and rob me --I then would say I had been gassed??????.
> Come on until they have a medical and that is proved I will take the mickey on this subject.


Me too...........you should have been with us last weekend, we could have had fun. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*How about this for an idea then?*



aultymer said:


> trekki - THERE IS NO GAS FOR THE ALARMS TO PICK UP.
> The alarm that will pick up a yet to be invented safe knockout gas has yet to be invented.


Maybe we could claim a patent for an alarm to detect something that isn't there...... 8O 

Think of how many we would sell - this "subject" has been raised so frequently that if we only sold one per time we would make a fortune!  

Now then, where's my inventors cap........ :idea: :?:

it needs a battery, a few wires and probably a small speaker with a circuit that goes off at random intervals "just in case", it would show a "gas attack" accurately every now and then and would be much better than relying on other people commenting to their friends...... :?

Now for a suitable name how about the "LocAspAul" detector? :roll:

Any takers? It doesn't have to actually detect anything but just look complex and effective. :idea:

Dave :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: How about this for an idea then?*



Penquin said:


> Now for a suitable name how about the "LocAspAul" detector? :roll:


Not sure I'd want my name attached to it, even tenuously. :roll:

How about a Sleeping Campers' Attack Monitor?  That would meet lots of insurance claims criteria.

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Very succinct Dougie!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

What about "Knock out Gas deterrent" .
Fill em with confidence

or even "Bull Sh*t detector"   

For After's :lol: :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*gas attacks*

:lol: to have the ability to gas someone in a m/home you would need a large tanker of gas to fill the open space of the van which would cost more then they could thieve off you what utter rubbish :lol: be lucky


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave suggested, "it needs a battery, a few wires and probably a small speaker with a circuit that goes off at random intervals".

Sounds like a ticket to Guamtanamo, Alan.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Gassed for 11 hours, oh what peace and quiet.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am afraid that I go with the logic and laughs team, however.... spending bonfire night this year with a chap (amongst others) who had explored the bottom of several bottles, I found myself in the company of a true believer in the gassing game. He claimed that he and his wife and children had been 'gassed' near Lyons, many things taken and broken. He claimed to have reported this to local police, who would not even record the event (he told me several times). Now beginning to support parts of my vans interior from falling over, he repeated his story again (actually six times). 
I do not believe in the practicality of the event but this chap surely did as he insisted I should never stop anywhere in France.
Well, at the risk of being reacquainted with the events, I agreed!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

Sounds like it was liquified gas that got the chap you were talking to! :roll: 8O 

Dave


----------

